# Fall Garden Sweet Corn



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Anyone ever planted sweet corn in late july or august for a fall crop? I've never done it so i don't know if it will even grow. I didn't get our spring crop in until mid may and by then it was so hot and dry it ain't doing much.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Not done very often here. Was told insect problem. Worms mostly I think.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Years ago when we raised sweet corn to sell we planted every two weeks from mid May till middle of July . I remember having sweet corn till end of September.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

My experience in Indiana, sweet corn planted after June 1st taste like shit. It doesn’t put in sugars like early corn and just doesn’t have any flavor. Best corn here is planted late March and is coming off right now, actually started about a week ago.


----------

